# A bunch of Wobbler's from New England Institute of Technology students!



## vascon2196 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Just thought I would share my student projects for their manufacturing processes class this winter. Just (10) weeks ago these students started these engines with NO machining experience at all. They were all so happy to see their engines running and some of them came in on their days off to work in the shop. Just so all of you know...I am trying to keep the hobby alive over in Warwick, Rhode Island! 25% of their final grade was to design and build an engine base which is why there are so many creative styles.

http://s761.photobucket.com/albums/xx257/vascon2196/NEIT Winter Quarter 2011/

Just thought you would find them interesting.

Chris


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Chris,
What a great posting! I enjoyed it.  :bow: Had I known you were an instructor I would have had a great time trading war stories with you at the NEMES show. Next year for sure.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Phil! See you next year...

Chris


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 18, 2011)

Wonderful post Chris. Its amazing what these students can do when they get interested, put away the ipods and cell phones and put their minds to it. Thanks for sharing their work with us.

Bill


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Bill!

Chris


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Chris ;D
And compliments to your students as well! - I hope you introduced them to HMEM - there's a lot of potential there 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Arnold...and I did show them the forum. Hopefully some of them will get the itch.

Chris


----------



## robwilk (Mar 18, 2011)

Very good . I like the perspex idea i will have to consider making something out of it myself some time.

Rob........


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is a link to the latest air engine projects from my students....enjoy!

http://s761.beta.photobucket.com/user/vascon2196/library/MCT 125 Winter 2013


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chris,
Kudos to you for giving these young folks some insight into a road less traveled.

There's some great whimsical stuff they've built.Thm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you Phil...they really enjoy the feedback I share with them from the Pro's!


----------

